# Part for Omnistor awning 5002



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
I need a small part for my awning, which I have found the reference number for on the Omnistor website, but they don't seem to sell to the public.

Can anyone tell me where can order a part in a hurry for the awning

An online site would also be useful

Many Thanks
Finyar


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Finyar 
You say you found the part on their web site.

Was it this site: http://www.omnistor.co.uk/

I needed a new gear box for mine, and they were very good and posted it and they even rang to tell me when we should get it.

Many Thanks Bob.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Bob
Thanks for the tip, I looked on their main site and didn't know about the UK site.

I will email them tonight

Thanks again

Finyar


----------

